# Anyone interested in Quail for dog training?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I just got a new pup and I'm trying to get a few more people who are interested in getting some quail for dog training. There is a quy down in Richfield area that will deliver them to Utah county if we get enough orders. We've got a couple of us geting 125 right now. He's asking $3 a bird, but the more you/we buy the cheaper we can get them. PM if interested. I do not make any money or am not affiliated with him, I just don't want to drive to Richfield to pick a few dozen quail.

He has an add on ksl you can look up.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... at=&lpid=1


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Deal fell through, your welcome to contact him directly.


----------

